# Ok.... The Ploprof Book Is Now Available...!!!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, I wasn't really convinced that Id ever get to this point, but well here we are! As a number of you know Iâ€™ve been working for months now on this book. Iâ€™ve actually been working 9-5, evenings and weekend on it the past 10 weeks with the plan of finishing and getting it published so that people might have a chance of receiving it in time for inclusion in their Christmas stocking. Amusingly perhaps, in my mind's eye I have an image of a WIS sat there in his easy chair on Christmas Day afternoon choc full of turkey and Christmas pud, the Great Escape on in the background but he is deeply absorbed in this book...  :lol:

Anyway its up and ready for your edification on the following link: PloProf Book with more info at the bottom of this page on the options etc.

The link does have a very cool book preview but only of the first 15 pages, so I've added a few more pages below and tell you a bit more about what to expect in the book. 

The book covers the following areas:

- History of the dive watch and where Omega were at the time the Ploprof was conceived, designed, built and sold.

- Developing and testing the PloProf

- In-depth info about the case, crystal, crown, red button, movt etc

- PloProf Variations, including the diffferent cases, dials, hands and bezels

- Different strap options and packaging

- Owning the PloProf and basic maintenance

- Avoiding the fakes â€" in-depth comparison of real and fake PloProfs

- Documentation and Advertising

- Specifications and dimensions

The front and back pages (with the end papers that you only get if you order the DustJacket version - personally I prefer the Imagewrap but I'll leave it for you to decide)

(apologies for the width of this one)










Example page taken from the 'Bezels' chapter










Example page taken from the 'Dials' chapter










Example page taken from the 'Movement' chapter










Example page taken from the 'Fakes' chapter










The book is published on the top quality 'premium paper' option (better image quality and no bleed thru on pages) and is only available in hardcover, but with two options - Dust Jacket and Imagewrap.

Hardcover, Dust Jacket books are bookstore-quality professionally printed with durable library binding and 8 pt. black linen hardcover cases with laminated 4-color dust jackets with front and back flaps and printing on the spine.

ImageWrap books are bookstore-quality professionally printed by placing the cover image directly on the front and back of the hardcover, creating a smooth, sophisticated effect. ImageWrap covers feature a durable matte finish and library binding. There are no cover flaps.

Mods, if you decide you think this post goes beyond the boundaries of the forum rules then by all means please feel free to move this thread to the sales forum or delete it as you see fit. I dont want to break any rules, im just very proud of what I acheived with the help of a number of my WIS mates.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

that looks outstanding Jon. You obviously put a lot of time and effort in. Looking at the preview, you have good reason to be proud of it.

I dont think your mental image of a wis at christmas will be far off either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Jon. :thumbsup:

That is truly something to be proud of.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

In fact when looking at the pricing the UK and Europe both get a price break on this one. The exchange rates that the publisher uses means that its about a tenner more to buy one in the USA than the UK. eeek. Ahem... Plenty good value still... of course, but always nice to see someting working out for those marooned in the mother country LOL


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent!

Very well done mate, I know how hard you have worked on this, Im looking forward to reading it....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done Jon. :thumbsup:

Just ordered mine


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Jase and Rich, very much appreciated. I really hope you enjoy em 

(I'll deface both your copies when I see you next year as we previous arranged   )


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a couple of PMs asking how to get the Preview... it should be simple and work on any browser...

- click the link : PloProf Book

- Across the photo of the book is a banner that reads 'Preview Book!' - click on that banner

That's it... you will be able to preview the first 15 pages, the front and back covers and you can do it full screen as well...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ordered mine


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Jon

As i said somewhere else well done mate great sense of acheivment.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's some going Jon, I had heard that you'd been busy with something  but this has got to be worth all the effort for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Its really nice to see it up there, makes the time spent seem all worthwhile 

Jason, cheers mate


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Superb Jon, all that hard work has paid off, well done.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> that looks outstanding Jon. You obviously put a lot of time and effort in. Looking at the preview, you have good reason to be proud of it.
> 
> I dont think your mental image of a wis at christmas will be far off either. :thumbsup:


What he said. Well done Jon!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbup: Conratulations Jon! - glad to see that all the hard work has paid off....this is something to be truely pround of and one to show the grand children.

Perhaps those with the powers to be over at Omega will now sit up and see what they missed out on - the bloody fools!

Best of luck with the sales...this time next year you'll surely be a millionaire! 

Cheers S

PS - When does the book on the big blue come out? :lol


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your first book, Jon. May it be the first of many!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats, it's been worth the hard work I'm sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Guy, Im not sure I will write another as I stand today but I said that after the forst DeskDivers article and we all know what happened with that LOL

Stuart, no way will this make me a millionaire LOL I mean how many people would buy a book about this ugly chunk of stainless... h34r:  If Mac buys one I'll start to think im invincable! LOL


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Stuart, no way will this make me a millionaire LOL I mean how many people would buy a book about this ugly chunk of stainless... h34r:  If Mac buys one I'll start to think im invincable! LOL


Well on looks alone neither am I J but I've just ordered my copy anyhow!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A few people have asked for more info about the two versions of the book...

They are both hardback. The dust Jacket version being more like a traditional hardback book in that it has a plain hardback cover which has a linnen texture and then over that is the loose glossy colour sleeve which is held in place as it folds round the edges of the cover, which is why it has the end flaps. The Imagewrap version has the cover printed directly on the hard front and back boards in a smooth matte finish.

Hope that helps


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart, no way will this make me a millionaire LOL I mean how many people would buy a book about this ugly chunk of stainless... h34r:  If Mac buys one I'll start to think im invincable! LOL
> ...


LOL, Omega said in its 70s adverts for the PloProf 'It may look ugly on the surface, but deep down it's beautiful'... just like us... LOL

Cheers mate


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Jon, well done :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations John, this is a great achievement! How many copies are being printed?


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Congratulations Jon, am sure all the effort you went to was well worth it.

Hope you will still mix with us rabble now you are a published author!!

Well done!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Er, these are printed on demand... Everytime one is ordered the presses roll into action and spit that one out for the buyer. Its the most expensive way to make a book but there are no upfront costs for the author other than them spending the time writing the book... And to be honest the only way to do it for many of us. To do it the old fashioned way would cost thousands and Id have a spare room full of books to get the volume discounts etc. Its whay authors spend years hawking books round to publishers etc...

Neal, course I'll hang with you rabble... LOL. Partying at yours always reminded me of Californication anyway...


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Neal, course I'll hang with you rabble... LOL. Partying at yours always reminded me of Californication anyway...  

Sssssshh!! They'll all be over if you tell them, Catch up soon!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee, the more the merrier  L8rs m8y.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Well done Jon, you must be proud.

No-one asked you for a signed copy yet?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Robert, a few have... but its a bit hard down here with the posting etc. I will be in UK/Eu next summer so why not all come over to a London meet or a BBQ at Keiths etc and I'll sign em then. 'Dear Ebay Buyer, thanks for all your help and support' be ok? LOL  :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Great stuff Jon, looks fabulous.

As someone who's been threatening to write a book for the last 20 years, I know how difficult it is to get your nose to the grindstone - even if it's a subject you love. Well done indeed!

:notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Jon I`m glad you`ve got it, sorted well done :thumbup:

OK, the PP isn`t my cup of Fair Trade but still I might just order a copy :wink2:

BTW as I may have mentioned before I spent eight years in the 1980s collaborating with a guy called Maurice Kelly (he did the writting I collected the research material via contacts in Eastern Europe) with a view to getting a book on the history of Soviet motorcycle production published, with a possiblility later of a couple of others covering the Chinese & East European motorcycle industies . Unfortunately although Maurice had had a number of books published in the past he was somewhat over optimistic regarding this work. He did see a number of motoring publshers trying to sell the idea of a series of books on different aspects of the Russian scene ie up to & including the `Great Patriatic War` (WW11), 1945-present day & Sport, naturally no one was interested. We did get a few articles printed in the motorcycle press but nothing else, in the end I sold all my research material (including Russian factory blue prints) to a guy from California who came over especially to pick them up, his hire car struggled a bit to get going :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jon what a great effort mate 

The only downside I can see is that when people see the book and its cracking pictures Ploprof prices will hit the stratosphere! :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JoT said:


> The only downside I can see is that when people see the book and its cracking pictures Ploprof prices will hit the stratosphere! :lol:


Sounds good to me :lol:

Congratulations Jon - it is on my Christmas present list :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Amazing! B)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK, the PP isn`t my cup of Fair Trade but still I might just order a copy :wink2:


Same here 

Jon, Deskdivers needs updating, still says coming soon. As your Mum used to say "A little housekeeping...."


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Fantastic work John


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Robert said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, the PP isn`t my cup of Fair Trade but still I might just order a copy :wink2:
> ...


Giz a chance Robert  I was asleep when Jon published, so only found out the same time as everyone else. The time difference works well for articles as we can work essentially 24hrs a day, but its a bugger for stuff like this. Anyway site is now updated, just uploaded the new pages. 

And a public well done mate for Jon. I proof read an early version when I was down under in October and its a great read, can't wait for my copy to arrive.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Fantastic effort Jon ,look forward to reading it :rltb:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done, Jon, if I'm ever in the market for a PP I'll know where to go to get all the good oil!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Well guys, if I can do it anyone can.. download the software and get typing and photographing 

Mac... really? wow..

Robert... Poor Foz hadnt even woken up at that point let alone got his webmater fingers on LOL As he says tho... its all done now.

Andy, Cheers for doing the updates matey. DD is a real team effort 

TT, cool. Im starting to think we may now need Christmas day pics of full blokes snoring away on the sofa with this book in their hands... LOL

Dave, drop in and see Chris... I swear you will want one if you do... Tell him I sent you


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

JonW said:


> Dave, drop in and see Chris... I swear you will want one if you do... Tell him I sent you


Yeah, I notice he's got one for sale at the moment - POA, no less - a term that always means I can't possibly afford it!!! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, I think hes just hedging his bets in a rising market. Most sellers have had POA on good pieces for a while now. With the softening of the worldwide markets he wont he getting so many out of Aus calls, its always worth having a chat with him. I bought my first one from him and have chatted a lot to him since, Ive visted teh shop a lot over the years, hes a good bloke imho.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been told that if your'e in the USA you can use some of the coupons on the following site and grab $10 off until the end of this month.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/blurb.com

The most obvious ones seem to be 'hpfreeshipping' or 'hewlettpackard10' but you may want to have a play with what you can find.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very Impressed Jon,congratualtions on what is a massive achievement for anybody  .


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Just had a look at the preview, very impressive. :thumbup: Congratulations Jon. :clap: Now I need this book and the Doxa book for Crimbo. Excellent timing BTW with the book brought out just prior to the Ocean 7 LM-7 and the Omega PloProf reissue 

Well done 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Andy and Dave, I really do appreciate all the kind words from you guys


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Jon,

Looks like a great book. Very professional. Must've been a load of work.

Many congratulations.

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Gary, It was pretty hard work at times, but fun too. The software that the publisher provides and the results you can get are amazing. With just a small play you can make something really cool and professional. The publisher is a proper print house and they produce books all day every day so the result is a full on professional book so long as you get your words and graphics right.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want to get yours for Christmas you might want to check the shipping deadline page on Blurb which theyve just put up.

http://www.blurb.com/create/book/holiday_s...mpaign=holiday4

Good luck to those who've ordered, my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just had an email to say mine's on it's way. 

But I chose the pauper's post option, so it may be a while. Do you know where it ships from (i.e. country)?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool.

Yeah Ive been trying to work that out to be honest. It seems to be taht post is cheapest in UK / Europe and USA so im thinking that that print locally in those areas. But I cant be sure. They could print in one place but do enough with their catalogue to airfreight and then resend I guess... but the upshot of all this is that im speculating and cant say for sure. Sorry mate...

Main thing is its on its way... fingers crossed


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got word that a mate in the USA had his land yesterday! He was the frist to order and its only right he gest his first I guess... So these are defo being produced there I feel. At least people are getting them, even if its not the rest of the world yet...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Just got word that a mate in the USA had his land yesterday! He was the frist to order and its only right he gest his first I guess... So these are defo being produced there I feel. At least people are getting them, even if its not the rest of the world yet...


Makes sense. I guess parcel post will be a week or two then, but should have it for xmas morning 

I just hope it's interesting :huh:

only joking mate :lol:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used Blurb before. If I remember correctly, USA orders are both printed and shipped from the USA whilst European orders are printed in Holland and shipped via Swiss Post. Not sure about the rest of the world. Allegedly the Dutch printing is superior to the USA product but I have no personal experience of that. I can confirm that the finished product is very high quality however 

A little tip for anyone planning to produce a book with Blurb. Don't upgrade the software to the latest version mid-project. Complete your existing project with your currently installed version and only upgrade if/when you start a new project.

Anyway, congratulations on the book Jon, looks like a fantastic piece of work :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: @ Toshi...

Cheers for the printing info and the kind words, much appreciated. Interestingly Sanjay has had his delievered in the UK, so orders are coming through.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Do you know where it ships from (i.e. country)?


China, if the spelling and grammar in the version I proof read was anything to go by

  

gawd bless ya Jon


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Interestingly Sanjay has had his delievered in the UK, so orders are coming through.


If I know Sanjay he's probably not as tight as me and paid for express delivery :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine is being delivered today - but to my work address (and I'm at home today :cry2: )


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno so many cheeky sods on this forum LOL

Mr Foster, was one of the reviewers Im ever grateful for... hmm... well I think I am LOL

Im sure Sanj did spring for the fast delivery actually... hes like that. LOL. top bloke really 

Bob, worth a drive in?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> Bob, worth a drive in?


Bo**ocks, it's arrived, and unfortunately work is in central (ish) London, so a drive in is not on the cards.

Oh well, tomorrow will come soon enough :blink:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stanford said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, worth a drive in?
> ...


Well, I'm glad to say that tomorrow did eventually arrive and I have had a chance to flick through the pages.

It is superb :thumbsup: - lots of great pictures and info, not only on the watches generally, but how to maintain them.

Although I don't think I will be applying any of the tips soon







it's good to know how it is all put together


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cant wait for mine!

Although I havent had a shipped notification email yet


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Got the book this morning, as they say in France "C'est enorme" meaning huge but in the brilliant impressive rather than big size way.

It is fabulous, worth every penny, there are a very few points I could nitpick but overall it is a masterpiece. Top quality, the paper weight is really solid, photos are excellent and wow there's a ton of text. I've not read my proper version yet (giz a chance) but when I proof read a pre-release it took me a good 10 hours.

fantastic work Jon, I am so pleased to be holding the finished thing, all that toil you put in really shows.

cheers

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Really pleased to hear these are landing now and people are enjoying them. I have to say I was blown away by the upgraded paper on these books. Blurbs original paper was a little thin and the photos seemed a bit dark, but not so with this new 'Premium Paper' these books are in. The photos are crisp and the book is significantly weightier. I think this new paper is about a fifth to a quarter thicker than the old stuff and has a really nice quaity feel which makes the book more coffee table'able than the normal Blurb fayre.

Thanks for the kind words Foz. I apprciate all the help you gave me with the earlier version and the constant revisions and ediing that were done really have polished the finished texts and photos etc. It was a hard slog made worth it when you guys enjoy it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mine came yesterday too..

Not read it properly but looks like a great read, well done Jon, lots of hard work has paid off


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Mine came yesterday too..
> 
> Not read it properly but looks like a great read, well done Jon, lots of hard work has paid off


and mine. 

I had a quick look through and it looks great :thumbup:

You do realise though Jon, that there will soon be a post of the forum asking for help after I've dismantled mine and can't put it back together again :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to all that ordered one of these, its been great that over 60 have now been sold and people are enjoying the story as much as the photos and the technical info. Seems even the odd other half has had a read and found appreciation for the PloProf if my emails are to be believed, now thats just superb! If they can do it, maybe Mac can


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all that ordered one of these, its been great that over 60 have now been sold and people are enjoying the story as much as the photos and the technical info. Seems even the odd other half has had a read and found appreciation for the PloProf if my emails are to be believed, now thats just superb! If they can do it, maybe Mac can


Congratulations on that John. I read my copy cover to cover within 2 weeks of its arrival...but sorry mate this book is the closest I'll ever get to owning the real thing - perhaps I could lend it to Mach (we all know he's a cheap-scate ) to see if the man is for turning! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought id resuscitate this post as I will be in the UK in August and would be happy to sign a book or two if people bring them to the London GTG on the evening of 2nd August.

I was also thinking I might add some testimonials to the webpage, and really liked the one I had by PM where the guy said his wife read it. She liked it and said she now finally understood the attraction to the PloProf, was that anyone here and if so can I use it?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> I had by PM where the guy said his wife read it.


But Jon surely the loan of the book infringes copyright? â€" get your solicitor on the case! 

PS â€" I have my pass for August :clap:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well so long as he gets in contact and lets me use his quote I wont persue it  :lol:

Wahoooo! good news for the GTG.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im revisiting old threads looking for testimonials for the website and realised I never did find out who the guy who said his wife read the book and finally understood his WIS addiction, ahh well... shame it was a nice idea. My Mrs still doesnt get the PloProf even after numerous reads of the book... hmm... LOL

Does anyone else want to give me a few lines about the book that I can quote? FYI Blurb does now allow people to add their thoughts to the 'about the book' page on their website as well if you wanted to do that of course. That link is here: http://www.blurb.com/bookstore/detail/423994

Anyone who wants to leave a comment here can do too, your call...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Christmas is coming so i'll post Blurbs latest delivery dates when they send them out, but right now you should be ok to get one landed for Christmas day.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

:toot: Have a bump on me.....

I bought my copy of this just recently and couldn't put it down until I'd read it cover to cover - which took a while 

It's a facinating booked absolutely jam packed with in-depth history, technical detail and spectacular photos - the only downside is that I now really want need the watch to go with it :grin: Ahh.....maybe someday


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, Thanks very much for the kind words. Im really glad you liked it. 

And also thanks to another forum member who added their testmonial to the Blurb product page, Cheers mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont get on here as much as i used to, but for those that wanted one of these I had an email from Blurb who publishes the PloProf book, they say:

".... let your fans know they can save $10 with the promo code SAVE10 at checkout before February 27, 2012"

Im not sure I have 'fans', but hey a saving is a saving, so thought it worthy of mention 

Link to their website is here: Omega PloProf Book by Jon Wallis


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blurb are doing $10 off again for those wanting one for Christmas:

*A holiday gift for all your biggest fans*

*
*

*
We want to help make your holiday season merrier by expanding your band of admirers. So here's a code that gives them $10 off a book: GIVE10*

*
*

*
Offer valid through December 12, 2012 (11:59 p.m. local time). Valid for printed books only. A $10 discount is applied to your product total with a minimum purchase of $50. This offer is good for one-time use, and cannot be combined with volume discounts, other promotional codes, gift cards, or used for adjustments on previous orders.*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It is the last couple of days of this offer (it only runs to the 12th), and probably still time to get one delivered for Christmas if you order during this discount period.

To all those who purchased and continue to enjoy the book, thanks for your support, have a merry holiday season and all the best for 2013!


----------

